

Don't Freak Out About the New Gmail 4.5 Update for Android OS - contacternst
http://contacternst.kinja.com/dont-freak-out-about-the-new-gmail-4-5-update-for-andr-512189476

======
mattip
Thanks, this was helpful.

~~~
contacternst
No problem! I've honestly tried to get into blogging for a long time now. This
post just flowed so naturally, I really enjoyed putting it together. Thanks so
much for the feedback.

